# Plasma or LCD ?



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am thinking about a new TV 46/50 inch flat screen any pros/cons to go for Plasme or LCD I keep getting mixed messages from people as to what is best and why :? 
I like the Pioneer PDP-507XD (plasma) I have been offered one for Â£2550 with 3yr warranty and a nice stand (should be Â£250 ) in with the price buy now pay 2008 not bothered about the buy now pay later but it is as good as Â£100 off the price if you leave the Â£2550 in the bank for the extra year :idea: 
So any one know any better deals on this TV any problems with it or if an LCD would be better :?: 
cheers


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I think the general advice is LCD up to 36" and Plasma for anything from 36" and bigger.

I think the main benefit of Plasma on a larger screen is to do with screen contrast, which will of course directly influence picture quality.

Try this link from Panasonic:
http://www.plasma-lcd-facts.co.uk/


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

LCD upto 32" Plasma for anything higher than that.
Look for at least 2 HDMI sockets for future compatibility.
(Don't forget the component video connection is analogue)

I found the mag 'What Plasma & LCD TV' to be good, they have head to heads which makes the shortlist easier.

As a rule I (being me) would look for a set with 1080i and a high pixel res. More pixels better the pic in theory.

Plasma screens offer higher contrast and a wider viewing angle. less smearing during motion.
LCD consume less power. They also are lighter than plasma screens.

worth considering the Audio quality too as it varies wildly from set to set and not everyone wants an external amp.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I bought the 6th generation 50" Pioneer plasma last year, and I can't fault it.
Picture is fantastic, sound is amazing, and it even looks great when it's switched off.

Link to old thread and pics here

Rogue


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Plasma all the way, my 42" Panasonic is superb.

Check this out:

http://www.plasma-lcd-facts.eu/home/


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am 90% sold on plasma the only things putting me off are the life of the set ? and I have been told that plasma sets can suffer from screen burn from things like the little logos you get on the Sky channels (I have been known to get drunk and fall asleep watching TV  )


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

The new range of sony "x" LCD are fantasic , just got the 40" ,,, would go for the 46" but it would not fit [ so SHE said  ] ,,, then sky HiDef           

Also check out the "av forum" site good info on there


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I am 90% sold on plasma the only things putting me off are the life of the set ? and I have been told that plasma sets can suffer from screen burn from things like the little logos you get on the Sky channels (I have been known to get drunk and fall asleep watching TV  )


Screen burn thing of the past now Yellow. Plasmas should last 20 years at 8 hours a day. Plasma panels the general rule cost wise Panasonic & Pioneer are head and shoulders above the rest even with the issues Panasonic new 600 series as had. Go to AV forums you will learn a lot.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I am 90% sold on plasma the only things putting me off are the life of the set ? and I have been told that plasma sets can suffer from screen burn from things like the little logos you get on the Sky channels (I have been known to get drunk and fall asleep watching TV  )


Plasma, but it a personal choice. Go view some TV's and see the difference before buying.

Before I bought my LG 50" plasma I did some reading up. Read somewhere lifetime of the set is 60,000 hours IIRC. So even at 10 hours viewing/day the set would outlast it's own real lifetime.

1080p is the current best resolution, however, on avforums there was mention of 1440p coming out, possibly next year. Whatever you buy today will be out of date or cheaper in the near future. I can't tell the difference between 720p or 1080i.

You can get screen burn in but tools are available to do a screen reset which can clear it. I haven't noticed any on my set with heaps of Xbox 360 usage.

If you get dead pixels, if the set is still under warranty it should be replaced.

Your biggest consideration with a set of that size should be how close you will sit. My viewing distance is about 15ft, and it looks great at that. Probably looks great at 10ft as well, but any closer and with dodgy Sky/Cable reception, the picture may pixelate and look bobbins.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A mate at work who knows about these things says the Sony KDL-46V2000 about Â£1500 including a 5 year warranty ( mind you he is from the boro so this may be rubbish :lol: ) give me a call if you want more info. Also seen the one you mentioned for under Â£2k.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have the latest what home cinema mag and it has 2007 awards in

40-42 inch TV
Winner
Phillips 42PF7621D

Commended
Panasonic TH-42PX600 (ive got this one and its ok)

Commended 
Sony KDL-40V2000

Luxury Screens
Winner
Sony KDL-46X2000

Commended 
Pioneer PDP-5000EX

Commended 
Phillips 42PF9831D


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Plasma for certain.

Massive debate on avforums alright, well worth reading, though the general concensus is that plasma rules for larger sizes. No problem with lifetime, you will be bored of it before it dies. Pioneer had some screenburn problems, Panasonic is the most burn resistant, Pioneer also had some problems with the HDMI connection when used with Sky HD, I believe that has been sorted too.

Pioneer looked nicer with the black bezel, compared to the Panasonics which are predominantly silver.

If you want ultimate performance and tweakability, go for a tunerless, speakerless panel - I bought a Fujitsu 50" 58 panel during the summer, its quite a goer  (NB, this is NOT the same as Fujitsu General, which is a whole different story altogether, and is better avoided !!!! )

You can get into Video Processors and such likes as well, and obviously the sky is the limit - I imported a HD DVD player from the US, they are now on sale here too of course 










Halle in HD anyone? 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I have the latest what home cinema mag and it has 2007 awards in
> 
> 40-42 inch TV
> Winner
> ...


I think you'll probably find Tosh, as most of the folk on avforums conclude, that some magazine reviews are very much swayed by advertising spends by some manufactures - as on car forums, its probably best to get advice in somewhere like avforums rather than a magazine - the diversity in opinions can be mind-boggling


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

As you say its all opinion, what looks the perfect picture for you may not for me. Its all about finding a shortlist and making your own mind up.

I went for the Panasonic that came second, as i thought that was the best for me.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

With ISF calibration, the perfect picture is obtainable, using a panel and a good video processor from Lumagen, DVDO, Crystallio etc, thats not even down to opinion - I guess like cars, its all down to budget and what level of perfection each individual can afford and is happy with.  The law of diminishing returns, and practical obselescence weighs heavily in the land of AV in all fairness


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Pioneer PDP-5000EX is certainly a screen I'd be looking at if I was buying today.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

clived said:


> Pioneer PDP-5000EX is certainly a screen I'd be looking at if I was buying today.


Its still hovering around the Â£5k mark?

Its a good screen, but they say it really needs a VP - in all honesty, I think we are approaching the point where we cant see the difference in 700ish lines or 1100ish lines high when you sit 8 to 10 feet away anyway 

I could have went for the Pioneer, but theres still a lot of SD sources around, and the Fujitsu and a DVDO makes a better stab at that. Nothing wrong with the Pioneer with a good VP either though in all fairness 8)


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I am thinking about a new ................................... I keep getting mixed messages from people as to what is best and why :?


It's called 'Analysis Paralysis' :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

Good job it doesn't apply to TT's .............

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I have the latest what home cinema mag and it has 2007 awards in
> 
> Luxury Screens
> Winner
> Sony KDL-46X2000


I got the KDL 40X2000, same as the 46 just a bit smaller  [as said !, SHE said it would not fit  ] just before xmas , with the black surround ,,, as people say you have got to go with what you like , checked all the other recommendations and went with the Sony 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Just go take a look and decide which is best for you. The only concern I would have with large screen LCDs is that, as said earlier, they are slower to react/change than the plasma screens. This will be most noticeable on quick action sports e.g. football and may not do HD full justification if you have it.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I would go for one of the latest Sony LCD 40 inch screens


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

garvin said:


> Just go take a look and decide which is best for you. The only concern I would have with large screen LCDs is that, as said earlier, they are slower to react/change than the plasma screens. This will be most noticeable on quick action sports e.g. football and may not do HD full justification if you have it.


The new "x" has one of the fastest react/refresh rates ,,, HD is fantastic no probs


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

davidg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I have the latest what home cinema mag and it has 2007 awards in
> ...


The price diference between the two is Â£500. Â£500 for 6"?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

vlastan said:


> The price diference between the two is Â£500. Â£500 for 6"?


You would pay it V :wink:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

The price diference between the two is Â£500. Â£500 for 6"? [/quote]

Women pay you more than Â£500 per extra inch!!! :lol:

So it must be good value! :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You could buy the model before at 46" inches and pay as much as the 1080 model for 40" if size is so critical for you.

Anyway who needs 1080? Your eye cannot see so many lines


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Hi folks,
Been following this closely. Still to make a choice. I was offered the Pioneer PDP4270XD plasma with 2 built in tuners (analogue and digital), freeview, black glass stand with bracket mount and surround sound system, free delivery, brand new for Â£1500, is this a good deal ? as I want to make a decision this week. Can someone recommend better for Â£1500?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

OK looks like plasma, so what's the best plasma around 40" for Â£1500 ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mac's TT said:


> OK looks like plasma, so what's the best plasma around 40" for Â£1500 ?


From what I have found out Pioneer for plasma


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ive got a 42" plasma and its great, you wont regret it yellow. :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Same here - Superb screen and very happy with it.










James.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Nice tidy set up James - Naim?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Naim & Neat


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

42" PLASMA TV for Â£649.00 yep six hundred and forty nine.

T J Hughes Bristol, yesterday. Can't remember make Hanai or some other cheapo brand.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

We have 4 LCD's at different sizes and makes. You just cannot beat the Panasonic for me


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Tosh for LCD.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> Same here - Superb screen and very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which train spotting DVD is that one off of :roll: :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LCD in the livingroom, kitchen, and bedroom....


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)




----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Nice looking place you have there Rebel


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Toshiba Regza _nn_WLT68 (where _nn_ is the screen size of 32, 37 or 42) are supposed to be very good and quite well priced. Be careful that you get the newer 68 range, not 66 when searching for these. Not only do they sport quite the picture quality, but also 3 HDMI slots, which you might easily start using over the next few months...


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

spain said:


> Nice looking place you have there Rebel


Very! Nice B&O setup too. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Which train spotting DVD is that one off of


 

Very nice Rebel - What do you think of the B&O speakers - are they the ones that have the mic coming out of the base for room equalisation ??

James


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Thx guy's

James i like the Beloab 5 very much. They have indeed a "learning" mode.
You can let them listen to the rooms acousitic and than the speaker wil correct some frequency's.

I first had some Bowers and Wilkins Matrix speakers, and they had a great firm and short Bass.
But the Beolab 5 his Bass is better.
And i like the design....ofcourse :wink:


----------

